# EMP attack - Nat Geo Special



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm not sure if this has been posted here or not but it's a pretty decent documentary on the EMP/CME scenarios:


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know about being posted here but I have watched this, it is a pretty good show.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll take a look later when I can scare up a dedicated 50 minutes ..... and let you know what I think. Thanks.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I saw it a few years ago and thought it was overall very informative, it covers almost everything. Except they like many others for whatever reason leave out the effects a long term power failure would have on nuclear power plants. Something that I have found to be a fairly common occurrence with documentaries and articles on EMP's. It honestly makes their stated concerns in shows like these seem like child's play. Which is probably exactly why they don't discuss it. Perhaps a little to heavy for their target audience. But it's still a very high quality show that I would recommend to anyone.

Here is a "EMP Information Compilation" that someone slapped together that is pretty darn good and does include the nuclear threat..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I'll take a look later when I can scare up a dedicated 50 minutes ..... and let you know what I think. Thanks.


Interesting video. I did also note that the President depicted in the video is female ........ hmmmm.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

This is one reason we all prepp ,along with a few others .


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the videos! Emp's scare the crap outta me! Our entire power grid is so weak in this area and our govt. seems uninterested in protecting it.


----------

